
GitHub is down? - yakle1218
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.github.com&#x2F;messages looks normal but
it seems like github service is down for more than 20 minutes.. can&#x27;t pull or push or anything lol. What happen?!
======
bjornstar
[https://twitter.com/githubstatus/status/1016591060024418304](https://twitter.com/githubstatus/status/1016591060024418304)

>> We're investigating reports of connection failures.

It's definitely not just you.

~~~
bjornstar
And it's back up -
[https://twitter.com/githubstatus/status/1016601951449047041](https://twitter.com/githubstatus/status/1016601951449047041)

------
baxtr
You might have been locked out ;) Works perfectly fine for me (website, pull,
push)

~~~
dmlittle
All Github Pages seem to be affected

